

 Predict 2012 US Presidential Election, share shortURL - feedback pls - krisrak
http://www.votenight.com/

======
r00fus
Point of correction: Nebraska and Maine have congressional-district based [1]
EV counts (in fact Obama won 1 point in Nebraska - basically Omaha in 2008).

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Congressional_District_Method#I...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Congressional_District_Method#Implementation)

~~~
krisrak
Yep, that's a known implementation gap, there was no simple way to implement
it, do skipped it, will work on finding a solution, thanks

------
kevinpacheco
The historical maps don't take reapportionment into account. For example, if
you select "2008: Obama vs McCain," it shows Texas with 38 electoral votes,
but it had only 34 back then. Also, Reagan's name is misspelled.

~~~
krisrak
Good point, may be I should disable displaying electoral count for historical
maps until actual numbers are implemented, thanks

------
krisrak
Here is example of a predicted map: <http://www.votenight.com/p/1tptn>

------
krisrak
votenight.com allows people to predict US Electoral map and share shortURL of
the Electoral map. You can embed the electoral map prediction on your website
/ blog. Looking for any kind of feedback on this project that can make it
easier and fun for people to use.

